# 180 tank stocking



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

i am looking for live stock options for my tank right now i want
6-ocelaris clowns 3 regular and 3 black and white
4-banggai cardinals
4-firefish
1-yellow tang
1-powder blue tang
1-flame angel
1-coral banded shrimp
2-skunk cleaner shrimp
2- bubble tip anemones (when the tank is old enough probly after 8 months)
is this too much? any considerations for me?
is it possible to add pyjama cardinals or a butterfly fish


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Yellow+Blue Tang= 1 dead Tang

One of the few things about salt water fish I know is you cant mix blue and yellow tangs


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

but its a powder blue tang. i though that since they have different body shapes and color they would be fine


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Varkolak said:


> Yellow+Blue Tang= 1 dead Tang
> 
> One of the few things about salt water fish I know is you cant mix blue and yellow tangs


 This is an incorrect theory. He can in fact keep a Yellow and a Blue in the same tank together. It would be better if it was an 8' long tank, but he can get by with the 180.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jesus52 said:


> i am looking for live stock options for my tank right now i want
> 6-ocelaris clowns 3 regular and 3 black and white
> 4-banggai cardinals
> 4-firefish
> ...


 You may have issues with the Coral Band Shrimp eating the Cleaner Shrimp. Stocking list looks sound to me. Your going to have problems keeping the Nitrates at 0 for the Anemones though, thats a big load you have picked.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

what if there is only 4 clowns. an is there any invert that you suggest like mayb the yellow coral banded i read that they are less agressive.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> This is an incorrect theory. He can in fact keep a Yellow and a Blue in the same tank together. It would be better if it was an 8' long tank, but he can get by with the 180.


its an 8' long 180 gallon tank


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jesus52 said:


> its an 8' long 180 gallon tank


 I understand, most overfeed.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jesus52 said:


> what if there is only 4 clowns. an is there any invert that you suggest like mayb the yellow coral banded i read that they are less agressive.


 Cleaner Shrimp and Peppermints, but a Coral Band will get ahold of them sooner or later, imo.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

so ill leave out the banded nd get peppermints instead. Any other tips. I will make sure i dont overfeed even if i do im going to make sure i clean the left overs nd do my water changes right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pretty sure you should be ok, sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Only have a pair of clowns same species and 1 tang other wise your fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bacon Is Good said:


> Only have a pair of clowns same species and 1 tang other wise your fine.


 Why only one Tang in a 8' tank? I've got a bunch in my 8' tank. ?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jesus52 said:


> but its a powder blue tang. i though that since they have different body shapes and color they would be fine


They should be just fine. Check my 180 link below for my build. All in the same 180 gallon tank, a Yellow Tang, Scopas Tang, Sailfin Tang, Naso, Tomini, and Clown Tang. 

The Powder Blue is an Acanthurus genus which will probably be dominant over the Yellow Tang, which is a Zebrasoma. Mixing different genus is typically not an issue in tanks 6' in length of larger.

The real question is should you keep a Powder Blue Tang and the answer is a tremendous no. This fish is extremely difficult to keep and the very large majority die in captivity. You would be much better off with a Blue Hippo Tang, Paracanthurus hepatus. These are very sturdy and rarely aggressive.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I am not sure about the powder blue and yellow (in)compatibility. I have seen it work in tanks as small as a 125, but tangs are idiosyncratic creatures and they don't peruse success stories posted buy daredevil fish-keepers on YouTube. I would err on the side of caution and select a different tang (kole or tomini, maybe) or just decide which one you like best and go with only one. There are no gurantees with any tang pairing, save possibly the Convict Tang which, I believe, is no one's top pick for "Tang I'd most like to Own." The powder blue is a gorgeous fish, but I wouldn't risk putting it with another tang when I owned one. Contrary to the comment above, I had no problem with this fish. It ate like a champ, never had a sick day, and what made me crazy is the thing that killed it: a stealth heater that shorted out, burned up, and cracked a hole in my sump. Until that happened, that fish was destined for greatness!

Don't know about six (count 'em, SIX) clowns. I would try to create a single pair and call it a day. If you later add an anemone of a species that may be adopted by any of the clowns, might that not set off a civil war among the rest and create a territorial and intolerant pair, quite able to demolish more passive fish (cardinals, firefish) that come too near their beloved Cnidarian? Centropyge angels are not wholly reef safe, and butterflys, save for a few species (copperband, pyramid, longnose.& heniochus diphreutes_ possibly)_ specialize in making life hell for reef keepers. . .

You have bitten off a chunk, but the good part is you are doing your homework now, rather than jumping in and later asking other forum participants to help you fix a mess. So I applaud you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

sidluckman said:


> I am not sure about the powder blue and yellow (in)compatibility. I have seen it work in tanks as small as a 125, but tangs are idiosyncratic creatures and they don't peruse success stories posted buy daredevil fish-keepers on YouTube. I would err on the side of caution and select a different tang (kole or tomini, maybe) or just decide which one you like best and go with only one. There are no gurantees with any tang pairing, save possibly the Convict Tang which, I believe, is no one's top pick for "Tang I'd most like to Own." The powder blue is a gorgeous fish, but I wouldn't risk putting it with another tang when I owned one. Contrary to the comment above, I had no problem with this fish. It ate like a champ, never had a sick day, and what made me crazy is the thing that killed it: a stealth heater that shorted out, burned up, and cracked a hole in my sump. Until that happened, that fish was destined for greatness!
> 
> Don't know about six (count 'em, SIX) clowns. I would try to create a single pair and call it a day. If you later add an anemone of a species that may be adopted by any of the clowns, might that not set off a civil war among the rest and create a territorial and intolerant pair, quite able to demolish more passive fish (cardinals, firefish) that come too near their beloved Cnidarian? Centropyge angels are not wholly reef safe, and butterflys, save for a few species (copperband, pyramid, longnose.& heniochus diphreutes_ possibly)_ specialize in making life hell for reef keepers. . .
> 
> You have bitten off a chunk, but the good part is you are doing your homework now, rather than jumping in and later asking other forum participants to help you fix a mess. So I applaud you.


 You need to seriously click on my link, if you don't think that more than one Tang can survive together, my tank might just change your mind...... i've had a few of those Tangs for over 7 years together.
Also, clownfish will school together, when you have a bunch of em. When and if a Anemone comes along, it should be pretty big if you have more than one Clown.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I never said more than one tang couldn't survive together. I have two tangs together in my own 210. I said I would be unwilling to put another tang in with a Powder Blue Tang. Despite the several tangs in your aquarium, you don't have this combination either. Don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

sidluckman said:


> I never said more than one tang couldn't survive together. I have two tangs together in my own 210. I said I would be unwilling to put another tang in with a Powder Blue Tang. Despite the several tangs in your aquarium, you don't have this combination either. Don't put words in my mouth.


This does appear to be the case. I think posts were just getting confused, as another earlier stated you can't mix Tangs.

I also want to agree that there are always exceptions to the rule. There are good fish of every species to be found, and it is usually the experienced patient fish keeper that finds them, by luck obviously. ;-) Regardless,to plan a stocking list around a very difficult fish doesn't usually lend to a good experience in the marine hobby.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for clarifing


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel that what is working in your aquarium today, might not tomorrow. We have to be vigilant and adapt to changes in behavior. For instance, my 210 contains two pomacanthus angels. Will they always get along as they do now? I can't guarantee it: I have to be prepared for the possibility that one might decide he needs the whole tank to himself.

Aquariums aren't natural systems. Despite the fact that we try to make them look like small pieces of natural reef, they are just too small to expect natural, predictable behavior. My current belief is that, given how small our aquariums are in comparison to natural habitats, marine fish cooperate with captive conditions much better than they should.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

sidluckman said:


> I never said more than one tang couldn't survive together. I have two tangs together in my own 210. I said I would be unwilling to put another tang in with a Powder Blue Tang. Despite the several tangs in your aquarium, you don't have this combination either. Don't put words in my mouth.


My bad bro, misread.
But, send me a PBT and i'd be glad to put the fish in my tank. :-D I don't have one, cuz they alittle hard to come by, and they are also alittle costly.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I lucked out: got a fabulous fish and then a stupid thirty dollar heater killed it. Everything you said about them is true-- they're very touchy, which is why I haven't replaced him. How will I every be so lucky again? It would be like winning the lottery twice.

I have a Bariene and Powder Brown that seem to have ironed out their differences in my 210. I don't want to add another tang. Maybe I will add to my 125 gal.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

i wont go with 6 clowns maybe 4.andive read powder blues are difficult but i live near that fish place and ive seen them really healthy there. but i can switch out powder blue for a blonde naso. i read that they are hardeir, good eaters, and arent as aggressive. will this be ok?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jesus52 said:


> i wont go with 6 clowns maybe 4.andive read powder blues are difficult but i live near that fish place and ive seen them really healthy there. but i can switch out powder blue for a blonde naso. i read that they are hardeir, good eaters, and arent as aggressive. will this be ok?


 Yea, Naso is a good fish. I had one, they really are neat.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

anybody think a Blue Girdled Angelfish is ok if i lighten the number of fish i get


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup. Nice choice there also. Although I am partial to the Queen Angel myself, but big difference in the tank size needed.:-D hmmmmm. Then again, you do have the 180g 8' long tank. Might just be able to get away with that one there. When they disignate a certain tank requirement, they are usually going by normal tank dimensions. you have a long tank, which makes a big difference in what fish you can keep, in comparison to the normal 180g 6' long tank. The 250g requirement for the Queen is a 8' tank.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

so a queen angel is possible to have i didnt want to not have enough room for one wit a yellow nd blonde naso tang in the tank
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Because you have the longer tank, which is whats needed for these bigger fish, they need the back and forth room, not so much the up and down room. They would also ned space to turn around when they are an adult? Whats your dimensions? More than 18" wide, I'd say go for it.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Navarchus are beautiful fish, and not one of the larger pomacanthids which is a point in their favor. Caribbean Angels, with the exception of the Rock Beauty are BIG BIG fish: one main reason for my going with the angels I have. Many people regard P Navarchus as fragile. I will say this, mine is something of a drama queen: on the two occasions where I have had to move it, it lay on its side during acclimation, giving me a panic attack! When first acquired, I gave it a fresh water dip prior to quarantine, and that was another "dramatic" moment. But it eats everything: Mysis, Algae Sheets, Spectrum Pellets, Angel Formula, Krill, Squid, Lifeline Herbivore, even flakes. I have nick-named it "Pudge" as a testament to its appetite. 

My advice is to wait for a great specimen (both in terms of beauty and health), have plenty of live rock, feed a varied diet including lots of green food and angel formula and keep your water quality high. Should do fine. Mine is pretty reclusive, but amiable with everything else in the tank, and that includes two tangs and an Annularis Angel. 

Despite the Naso Tang's many good points they also get quite large and what others have said regarding activity level should be taken to heart where tangs are concerned. In my experience tangs are much more active than angels and spend a lot of time swimming and swimming fast. The angels seem fine swimming in and out among the rockwork. In a sense, a nice big pile of live rock is like "habitat enrichment" for an angel. Tangs like to graze on live rock, too, but when they swim they seem to prefer open unobstructed space.

These are only my observations of my own fish, so take them for what they're worth. . .each person's tank has a slightly different dynamic, so read as many accounts from other owners, too.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Great post from sidluckman. I agree completely and second the comments about the Navarchus being a drama queen. I will say they are also much more Nitrate sensitive than the other fish being discussed in this thread, and are prone to infections if Nitrates begin to climb. Being patient, selecting a good fish, and maintaining good water quality is the key. In this case, it should prove to be a sturdy fish.


----------

